# Геннадий Беляев Краски музыки. Сборник пьес и песен для баяна (аккорде



## chinyaev (19 Фев 2013)

Помогите пожалуйста найти в электронном виде Геннадия Беляева "Краски музыки. Сборник пьес и песен для баяна (аккордеона) 1-3 классы ДМШ"


----------



## shacky (20 Дек 2013)

Если ещё нужен этот сборник,могу выслать.Автор.

В "Краски" вошлая примерно треть предложенного нотного материала для 0-3 кл.ДМШ.

Мои новые сборники только что вышли на Зап.Украине(издательство "Богдан"(http://www.bohdan-books.com/catalog/cat_299_1/)


----------



## anyutka1602 (22 Окт 2015)

shacky, хотелось бы этот сборник, если он еще имеется у Вас. И если есть Ансамбли для юных баянистов выпуск 1


----------



## vmira (4 Янв 2023)

Também estou a procurar, nem comprado arranjo


----------



## Елена Блинова (Суббота в 17:30)

shacky написал(а):


> Если ещё нужен этот сборник,могу выслать.Автор.
> 
> В "Краски" вошлая примерно треть предложенного нотного материала для 0-3 кл.ДМШ.
> 
> Мои новые сборники только что вышли на Зап.Украине(издательство "Богдан"(Видавництво «Навчальна книга — Богдан», українські книги, книжки для дітей, книги для школи, зошити, музичні альбоми)


Добрый день. У меня уже есть сборник "Краски музыки". Он просто бесподобный! Мы переиграли его весь!
Как можно приобрести новые сборники? и познакомиться с пьесками из этих сборников?
Моя почта [email protected]


----------



## VikVlDem (Воскресенье в 18:42)

У композитора Геннадия Беляева есть страничка в VK. Туда ему и нужно написать. После "Красок музыки" у него вышло уже много новых сборников. Много пьес, которые ещё не печатались. Договоритесь о вознаграждении (суммы вполне разумные) и Геннадий Алексеевич пришлёт всё, что заинтересует. 





Gennady Belyaev | VK







vk.com


----------



## Елена Блинова (Понедельник в 16:30)

VikVlDem, спасибо большое))


----------

